# Zufallszahlen summieren



## Gaga (8. Mrz 2011)

::::::::::while-Schleife::::::::::


Bsp_201_Zufallszahlen: 
Schreibe ein Programm, das Zufallszahlen zwischen -50 und 50 erzeugt. 
Die negativen und die positiven Zufallszahlen sollen getrennt summiert werden, bis der Betrag einer der beiden Summen ≥ 15000 ist. 
Das Programm zählt auch die Anzahl der erzeugten Zufallszahlen mit. 
Erstelle die Klassen ZahlenSummenGUI und ZahlenSummenBL.


Ich habe leider keinen Schimmer wo ich anfangen soll darum bitte ich nur um Vorschläge wie ich dieses Beispiel lösen kann.

:rtfm:


----------



## XHelp (8. Mrz 2011)

- Lass die zunächst 1 Zahl zwischen -50 und 50 erzeugen
- pack eine Schleife drumherum
- erstelle außerhalb der Schleife einen 3 Zähler: sumPositive, sumNegative, totalCount und setze die = 0
- in der Schleife setzt du jedes mal totalCount auf +1
- bei positiven Zahlen rechnest du sumPositive+=zahl, bei negativen sumNegative-=zahl
- Anschließend musst du Summen auswerten und dich entscheiden ob die Schleife abgebrochen werden soll, oder nicht


----------



## Andi_CH (9. Mrz 2011)

... und dann steht da ja noch super schön, dass es eine while-Schleife sein soll
Sogar die Entscheidung wurde dir schon abgenommen ...

Es läuft ganz einfach - du lieferst ein wenig Code - wir helfen ein bisschen  - du lieferst etwas mehr Code wir helfen etwas mehr ...


----------

